# Flamed Box Elder



## ironman123 (Sep 13, 2018)

Just felt like saying that I have not seen here or at SWAT, any comparable Flame Box Elder like the stuff our Kevin used to have. He gave me a 8x8x8 piece at SWAT the year he set up there. I still have it.

Was thinking about him when I was moving wood around in my shop last night.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 13, 2018)

Ray, you're right. I've never seen any that comes close to what he had. I miss him every day.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 19, 2018)

I sadly never got to know the man personally but have an amazing piece I bought from him, almost not sure worthy enough to do anything with it.


----------



## frankp (Sep 19, 2018)

The best way to honor Kevin will be to use it. I say that but I have a box of it in my garage waiting to be made into something good...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 19, 2018)

frankp said:


> The best way to honor Kevin will be to use it. I say that but I have a box of it in my garage waiting to be made into something good...



Couldn't agree more... but... I also have a bunch of his wood i see every day and can never figure out something i will for sure keep to use it on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 19, 2018)

Yup. I've got a big Mallee burl he gave me that will probably never get cut up....


----------



## Herb G. (Sep 21, 2018)

Tony said:


> Yup. I've got a big Mallee burl he gave me that will probably never get cut up....


Then you should do the right thing & send it to me for proper use.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## phinds (Sep 21, 2018)

Yeah, he gave me a box full, including one astounding piece and he STILL wouldn't take any payment for the lot even after I sold just the one piece for $200



9 1/2" platter made from the incredible piece.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 21, 2018)

That is beautiful Paul. My wife has seen pictures of it and fell in love with it. All the pictures of Kevin's FBE I have seen have been amazing. He must have had the holy land for it because I haven't seen any like it anywhere else mb

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## phinds (Sep 23, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That is beautiful Paul. My wife has seen pictures of it and fell in love with it. All the pictures of Kevin's FBE I have seen have been amazing. He must have had the holy land for it because I haven't seen any like it anywhere else mb


Well, he had SOME moderately good stuff but you are right that he had an astounding amount of amazing stuff. As you can likely image, based on my site, I have over many years spent a LOT of time poking around the internet for pics of wood and I've never encountered anything like his best stuff nor have I ever seen anyone come close to having so MUCH good stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

